# No power to thermostat



## ericflitcroft (Jan 14, 2013)

i woke up and my heat wasnt working., cheacked the thermostat no power so checked the breaker box outside heatpump was tripped and it wouldnt reset. so i went outside and pulled the disconnect at the heatpump after that i could reset the breaker but ofcourse there still wouldnt be power to the heatpump. the airhandler in the attic isnt tripped so i have hope that i can just run off of the emrgency heat till a repair man can come. but so far i havnt had any luck getting it to come on. i put batteries in the thermostat instead of relying on the wall power and it has power now but still nothing will come on not even the fan just blowing cold air. 

is what im trying even possible without power to the outside unit. or was my set up wired incorrectly my house is only a year old. i have a goodman brand  heatpump with a basic honeywell electronic thermostat. i will post more info on the model of the heatpump in the morning. 


any help with getting atleast some heat would be greatly appreciated

Eric


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 15, 2013)

Post schematics.  
Depending on your skill level you could be in for a few hours of troubleshooting.

To take the pressure off, rent some room heaters.


----------



## ericflitcroft (Jan 28, 2013)

I was to busy to troubleshoot. Got it repaired. a high voltage line shorted a low voltage one which fried the contactor on the outside unit. And blew a fuse on the air handler which is why the emergency heat wouldn't work. Cost $155 for the repair without the cost of parts.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Jan 28, 2013)

If your house is only a year old I think I would be talking to the contractor about paying for the repairs.  If you are having electrical shorts in the first year that is improper installation.


----------



## ericflitcroft (Jan 29, 2013)

I talked to the installer he said there must have been an electrical surge in my area to cause it. But my contractor is really good about issues he paid it.


----------

